# [BSL] Bills to improve conditions in puppy mills to be introduced today - Allentown M



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.mcall.com/news/nationworld/state/all-a3_5dog.6403648may13,0,517450.story&cid=1212538121&ei=4bgpSJq2O4_w8AThzfzzCg&usg=AFrqEzcN76awwe1yEwGOgVDyLxuuoN7zEg">Bills to improve conditions in puppy mills to be introduced today</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Allentown Morning Call, PA -</font> <nobr>7 hours ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>He appointed a new board, composed of representatives of <b>dog</b> breeders, <b>breed</b> clubs, farmers, sportsmen, retailers, veterinarians and kennel owners in late <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

